#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Exporting text from powerpoint presentation into excel cells

## soultrappa

Hi All,

I am trying to get a sign up sheet embedded onto the end of a powerpoint presentation.  There are four textboxes - Forename, Surname, Email and network id that the user can enter information.

I need that information to populate cells in Excel for e.g the header line would be the same categories as the textboxes.  I need the forname to populate say cell B1, surname B2, email B3 and network id B4.

If the B1 - B4 row is already populated then i need it to add a new row and populate in the new row. 

I have had a little experience with visual studio but find that VBA is somewhat different.  I thought i could just call the workbook - open it - minimise it then have the whole


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Unfortunately it will not open the workbook and i get an error message at the Thisworkbook.Activate stage  error is Run-time1004 MethodThisWorkbook of object_global failed.  When i ctrl alt del i can see that excel has opened and there seems to be an invisible instance of a workbook that i cannot get focus off nor close.

Other info - as you can see from the coding i have a submit command button and some labels which will display the info to the user.

Any help sure would be appreciated and if you have the time a brief explanation as to why you have written the code (as apposed to heres  some code try this).

Thanks in advance.

----------

